# Heaters



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So far, I have looked at Petsmart and Feeders Supply for a 25 watt Marineland stealth visitherm and can't find any. They have the 50 watt and above but no 25 watts. Would a 50 watt possibly work in a 2.5 gallon if the heat is turned down or would that not be a good idea? I can't find the 25 watt anywhere online, except drsfosterandsmith and they are 25.99 plus shipping on top of that! Yikes!! That's a little more than I want to pay. I may just go to Walmart and get another Tetra whisper. Its working ok in Rusty's tank.


----------



## Grant83 (Oct 3, 2009)

Both Jessiefish and I use 50W heaters in our tanks, hers a 3, mine a 2.5 gallon.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Well there you go! It sort of depends on the heater... even my 25w will totally cook my 2.5 gallon (despite tempersture control).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My 25 watt works fine in my 2.5 gallon critter keeper.


----------



## ChloesMom (Jul 30, 2009)

wow i just went to petsmart and got a 10w for a 2.5 gal for 12.99, i put it on a timer that cost me 3.99 and it keeps my water temp at a constant 78, chloe is finally getting use to the warmer water as she tends to like it on the colder side


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

sometimes i think we just get lucky with the heaters........some work better than others despite the brand or the wattage


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a 25w in my four gallon. I can't turn it up to high, because I keep blowing a circuit.  LOL

I works great though. I got y 25w Visi therm deluxe for only 17.00 it was on sale though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The one I got last year was on sale at Marinedepot but they aren't on sale this year.  I'll just go to Walmart and get one of those Tetra whispers. Petsmart doesn't have 25 watt heaters.Neither does Feeders Supply.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have the one your talking about from Walmart in my 2.5 gallons and it works great in both of them.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a tetra heater too. I put it in last night to start heating up the tank. The water was 68, and now it's only 73...the heater in my 10 gal was much quicker.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm having trouble finding 25 watt heaters around here. They're all 50 watt and up. I did see a Marineland heater , a 10 watt, in the drsfosterandsmith catalog today, that I might order. I'll have to look for it on their website.


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

I dont really know xD
Im currently using one of those reptile heat lamps, just hanging it over his little tank.
Works well, keeps his water warm, 
a couple of the drawbacks are that he cant have a day/night cycle, and it doesnt always work.
Do you think I should just take him off it?
It will prepare him for his possible upcoming car ride in a few weeks/months.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Right now I have two bettas in 1 gal bowls... its starting to get cold here and they're tanks get in the upper 60s at night... during the day I shine desk lamps overtop.

Im looking at either a hydor mini heater (they're at petco around 20bucks) or a marineland 10w off amazon.com

Both have good ratings.(I just need one as the other fish is going in a 3 gal after qt)

I have a question for y'all... what wattage would you put in a 3 gallon?(I was thinking 25w?)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I use a 25 watt in a 2.5 gallon. I'm glad you mentioned that the Marineland 10 watt has a good rating because I may get one.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Its starting to get cold around here too, i was about to ask about heaters.

I may go look at Walmart for the tetra u guys are suggesting. 

What wattage should i get for my 10 gal?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd go with a 50 watt for a 10 gallon.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

that should work fine, but, get a thermometer just to watch the temperature to make sure its ok


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> Its starting to get cold around here too, i was about to ask about heaters.
> 
> I may go look at Walmart for the tetra u guys are suggesting.
> 
> What wattage should i get for my 10 gal?


You can even get away with a 75w, but you just have to monitor the temps more. Buuut..... since your in florida, a 50w will get the job done very well. Grrrrrr it's so cold here! I'm so jealous. :lol: LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, it's cold here, too. I HATE cold weather! lol


----------



## PinkDiamond (Apr 21, 2009)

I just ordered two of the Visi-Therm Stealth 25 watt heaters for my tanks from Big Al's Online. I was on the Canadian Big Al's site, but I'm 90% sure I saw the 25s on the US site as well. 

I totally feel your pain, the small Stealths can be so hard to get! Good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just picked up a Tetra heater for 2-15 gallon aquariums. I have another one in one of my tanks.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

To update, I'm not happy with this heater at all. :|

It's only been heating the tank between 73-75 degrees.

What I got was a Tetra heater for 2-7 gallons (if i remember correctly), preset to 78 degrees. It doesn't even go higher than 73 usually, so avoid this unless you live somewhere warm I guess.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine was going to about 76 or so. I need to put the thermometer back in Rusty's tank. He must be warm enough, though. He built me a lovely bubblenest! lol


----------



## deathofcontract (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm going to have to invest in one of these in a few months...thankfully my room temp is 82 lol


----------

